# Tiger barbs



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

untill a couple of months ago I had never owned tiger barbs, as I was always told they were nippy and aggressive.
one of my friends did have some and I remember once we added some neons and they were instantly devoured up by the barbs, it was spectacular - so I believed the reputation.
I have discoverd that these fish are harmless really, I still wouldn't add them to small neons, but they get chased around by a male platty.
I have owned angelfish which were worse than these, yet when I was buying them the girl in the shop told me they should be kept on their own - imagine that, a tank with just tiger barbs - who would want that?
she was wrong!, they are great, they bring colour and movement, I bought 4 so they can shoal and also to reduce nipping by keeping them active, and it seems to be working as they never fin nip - even the small angelsfish that share their tank.

This is just my experience with them, what have you guys found?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I categorize Tiger Barbs as community fish, regardless of their agression. They do look great in a pack, but I use them mainly for wastes and snails reduction. Depending on size, they can be housed in with Ps, but to an extent.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think they are at the same level as serpae tetra's and similar: good community fish, but not to be kept with long-finned fish like gourami's, discus or angelfish, because of their occasional fin-nipping habit.

If you're looking a very similar looking fish, minus the fin-nipping, get some fivebanded barbs. They look almost the same, but are completely harmless.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

tigerbarbs are great dither fish to have. I have used them a lot in the past.

Mark


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

i have owned tiger barbs 4regular and two albinos but they succomed to the good ol tank cyclin but they are pretty cool fish.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Good to know


----------

